# Kopfhörerausgang Problem

## the nights Judge

Hi Freunde,

ich habe ein MSI M662 Notebook, und habe darauf Gentoo installiert. das Problem besteht daran, dass mein Kopfhörerausgang nicht richtig funktioniert. wenn ich den Kopfhörer in die Ausgang stecke schaltet der Sound sich nicht aus. ich bekomme sowohl durch Kopfhörer als auch duch Lautsprecher Sound. hier ist mein lspci und lsmod. 

wenn jemand mir dabei helfen kann würde ich mich sehr freuen. ich danke euch im voraus.

LSPCI:

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller IDE (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Unknown device 8168 (rev 01)

04:04.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711MP1/MS1 MemoryCardBus Controller (rev 21)

04:04.2 Generic system peripheral [0805]: O2 Micro, Inc. Unknown device 7120 (rev 01)

04:04.3 Bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. Unknown device 7130 (rev 01)

04:04.4 FireWire (IEEE 1394): O2 Micro, Inc. Unknown device 00f7 (rev 02)

LSMOD:

i915                   17376  1

drm                    66740  2 i915

intel_agp              20188  1

r8169                  23944  0

Gruß

----------

## Gibheer

was sagt 

```
cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 | grep Codec
```

----------

## the nights Judge

zuerst danke für deine schnelle Antwort,

cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 | grep Codec[/codec] 

sag mir gar nichts aber 

die Ausgabe von cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0  =====>

Codec: Realtek ALC883

Address: 0

Vendor Id: 0x10ec0883

Subsystem Id: 0x14620000

Revision Id: 0x100002

Default PCM: rates 0x560, bits 0x0e, types 0x1

Default Amp-In caps: N/A

Default Amp-Out caps: N/A

Node 0x02 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x11: Stereo

  PCM: rates 0x560, bits 0x0e, types 0x1

Node 0x03 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x11: Stereo

  PCM: rates 0x560, bits 0x0e, types 0x1

Node 0x04 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x11: Stereo

  PCM: rates 0x560, bits 0x0e, types 0x1

Node 0x05 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x11: Stereo

  PCM: rates 0x560, bits 0x0e, types 0x1

Node 0x06 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x211: Stereo Digital

  PCM: rates 0x560, bits 0x1e, types 0x1

Node 0x07 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x08 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x10011b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x08, nsteps=0x1f, stepsize=0x05, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  PCM: rates 0x160, bits 0x06, types 0x1

  Connection: 1

     0x23

Node 0x09 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x10011b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x08, nsteps=0x1f, stepsize=0x05, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  PCM: rates 0x160, bits 0x06, types 0x1

  Connection: 1

     0x22

Node 0x0a [Audio Input] wcaps 0x100391: Stereo Digital

  PCM: rates 0x560, bits 0x1e, types 0x1

  Connection: 1

     0x1f

Node 0x0b [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x17, nsteps=0x1f, stepsize=0x05, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x9e 0x9e] [0x1f 0x1f] [0x9e 0x9e] [0x00 0x00] [0x9d 0x9d] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80]

  Connection: 10

     0x18 0x19 0x1a 0x1b 0x1c 0x1d 0x14 0x15 0x16 0x17

Node 0x0c [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x1f, nsteps=0x1f, stepsize=0x05, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x1f 0x1f]

  Connection: 2

     0x02 0x0b

Node 0x0d [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x1f, nsteps=0x1f, stepsize=0x05, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x1f 0x1f]

  Connection: 2

     0x03 0x0b

Node 0x0e [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x1f, nsteps=0x1f, stepsize=0x05, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Connection: 2

     0x04 0x0b

Node 0x0f [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x1f, nsteps=0x1f, stepsize=0x05, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Connection: 2

     0x05 0x0b

Node 0x10 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x11 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x12 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x13 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x14 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Pincap 0x083e: IN OUT HP Detect

  Pin Default 0x01214410: [Jack] HP Out at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Green

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Connection: 5

     0x0c* 0x0d 0x0e 0x0f 0x26

Node 0x15 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x083e: IN OUT HP Detect

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

  Connection: 5

     0x0c 0x0d* 0x0e 0x0f 0x26

Node 0x16 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x083e: IN OUT HP Detect

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

  Connection: 5

     0x0c 0x0d 0x0e* 0x0f 0x26

Node 0x17 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x083e: IN OUT HP Detect

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

  Connection: 5

     0x0c 0x0d 0x0e 0x0f* 0x26

Node 0x18 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x08173e: IN OUT HP Detect

  Pin Default 0x01a19c40: [Jack] Mic at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Pink

  Pin-ctls: 0x24: IN

  Connection: 5

     0x0c* 0x0d 0x0e 0x0f 0x26

Node 0x19 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x08173e: IN OUT HP Detect

  Pin Default 0x99a30141: [Fixed] Mic at Int ATAPI

    Conn = ATAPI, Color = Unknown

  Pin-ctls: 0x24: IN

  Connection: 5

     0x0c* 0x0d 0x0e 0x0f 0x26

Node 0x1a [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Pincap 0x08173e: IN OUT HP Detect

  Pin Default 0x0181344f: [Jack] Line In at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Blue

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

  Connection: 5

     0x0c* 0x0d 0x0e 0x0f 0x26

Node 0x1b [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40018f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Pincap 0x08173e: IN OUT HP Detect

  Pin Default 0x99230120: [Fixed] HP Out at Int ATAPI

    Conn = ATAPI, Color = Unknown

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Connection: 5

     0x0c 0x0d* 0x0e 0x0f 0x26

Node 0x1c [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400001: Stereo

  Pincap 0x0820: IN

  Pin Default 0x99330142: [Fixed] CD at Int ATAPI

    Conn = ATAPI, Color = Unknown

  Pin-ctls: 0x00:

Node 0x1d [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400000: Mono

  Pincap 0x0820: IN

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

  Pin-ctls: 0x00:

Node 0x1e [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400300: Mono Digital

  Pincap 0x0810: OUT

  Pin Default 0x99430130: [Fixed] SPDIF Out at Int ATAPI

    Conn = ATAPI, Color = Unknown

  Pin-ctls: 0x00:

  Connection: 1

     0x06

Node 0x1f [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400200: Mono Digital

  Pincap 0x0820: IN

  Pin Default 0x411111f0: [N/A] Speaker at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

  Pin-ctls: 0x00:

Node 0x20 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00040: Mono

Node 0x21 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x22 [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80]

  Amp-Out caps: N/A

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Connection: 11

     0x18 0x19 0x1a 0x1b 0x1c 0x1d 0x14 0x15 0x16 0x17 0x0b

Node 0x23 [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00] [0x80 0x80] [0x00 0x00] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80] [0x80 0x80]

  Amp-Out caps: N/A

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Connection: 11

     0x18 0x19 0x1a 0x1b 0x1c 0x1d 0x14 0x15 0x16 0x17 0x0b

Node 0x24 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

Node 0x25 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x11: Stereo

  PCM: rates 0x560, bits 0x0e, types 0x1

Node 0x26 [Audio Mixer] wcaps 0x20010f: Stereo Amp-In Amp-Out

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

  Amp-In vals:  [0x00 0x00] [0x00 0x00]

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x1f, nsteps=0x1f, stepsize=0x05, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Connection: 2

     0x25 0x0b

----------

## the nights Judge

mein fehler Sorry, ich habe mich vertippt

cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 | grep Codec

sagte :

Codec: Realtek ALC883

----------

## Gibheer

hmm, das ist schwer

aus der doku zu alsa und dem modul:

 *Quote:*   

>         ALC880
> 
>           3stack        3-jack in back and a headphone out
> 
>           3stack-digout 3-jack in back, a HP out and a SPDIF out
> ...

 

Du schreibst ganz unten in die /etc/modules.d/alsa folgendes

```
options snd-hda-intel model=<model>
```

<model> musst du dabei durch eines der obigen ersetzen, vllt 3stack. Ich hab nen anderen codec und da musste ich 3stack nehmen und kann damit kopfhoehrer und lautsprecher getrennt steuern. Vllt ist das ja bei dir genauso. Probier einfach mal durch. Am besten danach immer update-modules machen (keine ahnung ob das notwendig ist) und dann das modul neu laden.

----------

## force4

Ich habe das Problem auch, und ich kann es wie folgt lösen:

Ich habe uA. 3 Regler im Alsamixer, nämlich PCM, Front und Headphones.

Headphones kann ich nur Muten/Unmuten, die Lautstärke lässt sich nicht einstellen.

Wenn ich nun PCM und Front voll aufdrehe, habe ich bei Notebook und Kopfhöhrer Ton.

Wenn ich Front nun Mute (NICHT runterdrehe), habe ich nur am Kopfhöhrer Ton.

Vielleicht funktionierts ja auch bei dir.

----------

## the nights Judge

ich habe in der datei /etc/modules.d/alsa

[code]options snd-hda-intel model=<3stack>

geschrieben aber funktioniert immer noch nicht.

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Gibheer

nicht <3stack> sondern 3stack

das <model> sollte ein platzhalter sein ^^

----------

## the nights Judge

deine Tipps funktionieren bei mir auch. Woran liegt das hast du ne idee. iegendwie müssen wir das automatisch einstellen könne. ich danke euch.

und besten dank auch für Gibheer.

----------

## the nights Judge

habe folgendes geschrieben

options snd-hda-intel models=3stack

danach update-modules

aber funktioniert immer noch nicht

----------

## Gibheer

arg, ganz am anfang nicht aufgepasst, du hast das hda-intel garnicht als modul im kernel, richtig?

----------

## the nights Judge

da hast du recht, ich habe das hda-intel nicht als modul

----------

## the nights Judge

beim make menuconfig habe ich das hda-intel mit installiert nicht als modul.

----------

## UTgamer

Ich kenne mich zwar jetzt weniger mit diesem laptopintegrierten Soundship aus, aber der hat ganz sicher kein HW-Mixing. Muß um Softwaremixing nicht zu unterstützen ein Wrapper wie Arts(KDE), dmix(alsa) oder (gnome,?) installiert sein? 

Also normalerweise: Je einfacher der Chip desto mehr Software?

----------

## Gibheer

nein, normalerweise ist das nicht noetig, d ain den alsa-treibern (meines wissens nach) sowas wie mixing geht.

Was hier jetzt das Problem ist: da der Treiber nicht als modul gebaut wurde sondern direkt im Kernel ist, kann man ihm keine parameter uebergeben.

Also muss der Treiber als Modul gebaut werden und dann sollten die Schritte oben funktionieren.

----------

## the nights Judge

sorry das ich am Wochenende nicht da war, musste arbeiten.   ich werde den treiber als Modul bauen, und die Schritte wiederhollen. ich danke dir Tausendmal. 

ich wünsche dir einen schönen Wochenanfang

----------

